# Radio Host Calls For Race War: “It’s About To Go Down, It’s Open Season On Whites



## sideKahr

The host stated that there will be more killings of cops and white people in general by black people, who will kill one by one. "It's open season on killing whites and police officers and probably killing cops period. It's open season. Picking them off. Today we live in a time when the white man will be picked off." the host stated.

Radio Show Calls For Race War: "It?s About To Go Down, It?s Open Season On Killing White People and Crackers"

This is going to create a very regrettable situation where people are going to be on a hair trigger when black people are around.

To quote an old television show, "Be careful out there."


----------



## Maine-Marine

I heard that the other day - I heard a guy call for the killing of WHITE KIDS... the problem is the GOOD folks do not have a sign saying GOOD GUY/GIRL 

so like in boxing - you have to protect yourself at ALL TIMES

and it is not just 1 or 2 - there are 10's of thousands out there pittsburgh, LA, NY, chicago, etc.


----------



## Arklatex

!!! http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=17711


----------



## Slippy

A few things come to mind;

After they kill all the white people, who will feed and clean up after them?

Second, this dude is smokin' crack. 

And he reminds me of the neighborhood cur dog that chases cars. It barks a lot and runs at you and might even scare you a bit. But what's he going to do when he catches the car? Probably not much but a minor inconvenience....then he gets run down and killed.


----------



## sideKahr

Arklatex said:


> !!! Radio Host Calls For Race War-It's Open Season On Killing White People and Crackers"


Sorry about the duplicated thread. Mods, can you merge?


----------



## James m

So long as they start with whiskey tangos with less than 4 teeth.


----------



## csi-tech

I'm white......I'm a Cop..............Oh No! .........................Why am I not scared?


----------



## James m

Because you sir are a Communist!!


----------



## SOCOM42

sidekahr said:


> the host stated that there will be more killings of cops and white people in general by black people, who will kill one by one. "it's open season on killing whites and police officers and probably killing cops period. It's open season. Picking them off. Today we live in a time when the white man will be picked off." the host stated.
> 
> radio show calls for race war: "it?s about to go down, it?s open season on killing white people and crackers"
> 
> this is going to create a very regrettable situation where people are going to be on a hair trigger when black people are around.
> 
> To quote an old television show, "be careful out there."


hillside blues. Hamel and travanti, use to watch before i went on patrol.

They want a war they will get it from those who are willing, a lot of non participants will get hurt or dead.

I don't say innocent, no one adult is that. The ghetto rats learn to hate us as they learn to speak ebonics.

That turd in the white house wants it so he can declare martial law.

I watched them move into a local town who put up section eight housing project, a year later the crime rate in the town tripled.

Now the B&E's, home invasion, car breaks, shoplifting etc. has spread to adjacent towns, just like a fungus.


----------



## dwight55

They might get me, . . . 

They better shoot straight the fist time, . . . 

And if they do, . . . it's off to glory anyway, . . . 

And if they don't, . . . y'all won't have as bad of odds as before.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## LONE WOLF

Used to be a great neighborhood! Now our car and homes are getting broke in daily! Lots of apartments going up and it appears to me to be free to them!


SOCOM42 said:


> hillside blues. Hamel and travanti, use to watch before i went on patrol.
> 
> They want a war they will get it from those who are willing, a lot of non participants will get hurt or dead.
> 
> I don't say innocent, no one adult is that. The ghetto rats learn to hate us as they learn to speak ebonics.
> 
> That turd in the white house wants it so he can declare martial law.
> 
> I watched them move into a local town who put up section eight housing project, a year later the crime rate in the town tripled.
> 
> Now the B&E's, home invasion, car breaks, shoplifting etc. has spread to adjacent towns, just like a fungus.


----------



## Camel923

This jerk just might get more than he bargained for. He is misguided if he thinks all out racial extermination will not be resisted. Numerically odds are not in his favor.


----------



## SOCOM42

lone wolf said:


> used to be a great neighborhood! Now our car and homes are getting broke in daily! Lots of apartments going up and it appears to me to be free to them!


as i said in the posting, happening all over the place, destroying one town after another.
It is the libtard politicians setting up this housing crap. 
IMO, if you can't afford it, live in the town dump and pick your food from there just like in other countries like Brazil.
They see it as everything is free to them, just take it.
Hey, the government gives the dirtbag whores 3-4x what i get in SS, and i worked for it. 
Work, being the operative word.


----------



## Auntie

All of you are talking tough. What about the old woman who lives down the street, who is going to protect her? The single mom that is working two jobs to take care of her children, who is going to take care of them? What about the vet with no arms, who will protect him? What about the children standing at the bus stop, who will protect them? The military people at the recruitment centers, who will protect them? What about the blind man that lives down the road, who will protect him? Those are the people I am worried about. I know all of you can take care of yourselves. What happens when your Mom, Aunt, Uncle, best friend, nephews or nieces are hurt or worse? Am I the only one worried about them? We can't all be armed all the time. I worry about the old man that has read these news reports and shoots someone because he is afraid, not because he is in danger. So I guess it becomes us or them against them? So many questions and so few answers.


edited to fix a word so James doesn't yell at me.


----------



## Prepared One

I am reminded of the phrase " Let him Rave on so that men know him mad. " he will incite the ignorant, the foolish, and the stupid. In any scenario that includes race war or martial law they will be among the first interned and the first to die.


----------



## Prepared One

Auntie said:


> All of you are talking tough. What about the old woman who lives down the street, who is going to protect her? The single mom that is working two jobs to take care of her children, who is going to take care of them? What about the vet with no arms, who will protect him? What about the children standing at the bus stop, who will protect them? The military people at the recruitment centers, who will protect them? What about the blind man that lives down the road, who will protect him? Those are the people I am worried about. I know all of you can take care of yourselves. What happens when your Mom, Aunt, Uncle, best friend, nephews or nieces are hurt or worse? Am I the only one worried about them? We can't all be armed all the time. I worry about the old man that has read these news reports and shoots someone because he is afraid, not because he is in danger. So I guess it becomes us or them against them? So many questions and so few answers.
> 
> edited to fix a word so James doesn't yell at me.


Auntie, I understand your concerns. I think we all have someone close to us that could be in harms way at one time or another. You can't be 100% safe 100 % of the time. We live in truly dangerous times and I am not sure their is an answer. All we can do, I think, is do our best to protect our loved ones and those around us as best we can. Be ever vigilant, be knowledgeable, be aware.


----------



## dwight55

Auntie said:


> All of you are talking tough. What about the old woman who lives down the street, who is going to protect her? The single mom that is working two jobs to take care of her children, who is going to take care of them? What about the vet with no arms, who will protect him? What about the children standing at the bus stop, who will protect them? The military people at the recruitment centers, who will protect them? What about the blind man that lives down the road, who will protect him? Those are the people I am worried about. I know all of you can take care of yourselves. What happens when your Mom, Aunt, Uncle, best friend, nephews or nieces are hurt or worse? Am I the only one worried about them? We can't all be armed all the time. I worry about the old man that has read these news reports and shoots someone because he is afraid, not because he is in danger. So I guess it becomes us or them against them? So many questions and so few answers.
> 
> edited to fix a word so James doesn't yell at me.


Obviously the hope is that one by one the thugs will come out, do whatever they choose, . . . then they will be caught as was the guy who gunned down the deputy at the gas station. They'll be tried, and put in jail.

Some of them will no doubt choose the wrong person to engage, or a sheepdog may be present, . . . which will then take care of the situation.

The thing I am seriously afraid of is take Chicago for example, . . . if some nut would arm up a couple hundred of the knuckle draggers from down on Jefferson Ave or the old Projects area, . . . tell em to go do their thing, . . . they could do in a couple hundred if not more and the Chicago PD would be basically helpless against them.

That could easily provoke a "response" from the surrounding communities that would start a serious racial war with hundreds dead in the streets in less than a few days.

Those in other cities "feeling the pain" either way, could then escalate what is happening in their burgh, . . . and if it happens in several large metro cities, . . . it could develop into a for sure race war where the color of the skin would determine whether the rifleman puts on the safety or pulls the trigger.

South Africa came very near that very thing some years back, . . . innocent folks were butchered by both sides I am told, . . . and none of it was pretty.

I really do not want to see that come here.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Luckily the area we live in the people are still polite and well mannered regardless of ethnicity.
But, as Dwight alluded to, it would only take some "outside agitators" to come in and stir things up and innocent people on all sides would be wounded or killed by people who shot first out of fear.

Auntie, I know exactly what you are saying. I have elderly and disabled neighbors. Heck, I'm elderly, and my wife has some disability. BUT, I am a sheep dog, and I will protect those nearby who are weaker than me. That much is in my DNA.

What I do not understand is why Louis Farrakan (sp?), who called for 100,00 black people to rise up and kill whites, has not been arrested. I'll wager there are laws against that.
Or the black panther dude who has threatened the same thing.


----------



## Medic33

Auntie said:


> All of you are talking tough. What about the old woman who lives down the street, who is going to protect her? The single mom that is working two jobs to take care of her children, who is going to take care of them? What about the vet with no arms, who will protect him? What about the children standing at the bus stop, who will protect them? The military people at the recruitment centers, who will protect them? What about the blind man that lives down the road, who will protect him? Those are the people I am worried about. I know all of you can take care of yourselves. What happens when your Mom, Aunt, Uncle, best friend, nephews or nieces are hurt or worse? Am I the only one worried about them? We can't all be armed all the time. I worry about the old man that has read these news reports and shoots someone because he is afraid, not because he is in danger. So I guess it becomes us or them against them? So many questions and so few answers.
> 
> edited to fix a word so James doesn't yell at me.


I will


----------



## Medic33

and I am legionnaire=I am millions.


----------



## Titan6

Wonder what happen if this was KKK neonazie rhetoric going if the same tolerance would be given. This is considered hate speech right. This guy should be picked for inciting violence. He is clearly one the ignorant sheep who has fallen to the race baiters and nation dividers.


----------



## Auntie

Why aren't they classified as a hate group? Why are they allowed to incite? I worry about the blind man down the road, my sister tells me all the time that we don't live in that kind of an area. She is right we don't, however, we do business in a larger city, we drive to tutoring once a week and have to go through some not so nice areas. I hope and pray that everyone stays safe and the people that are inciting these actions get what they deserve.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Let's attack those who outnumber us 3-1 or more. <--- brilliant strategy

Let's erase the gains we have made over the last 150 years <--- brilliant idea

Let's make sure we get the kids so nobody will be sitting on the fence over this <--- brilliant tactic

I hope it doesn't come to civil war. If it does, I don't intend to be a victim.


----------



## Renec

He's been arrested.
Black Lives Matter Activist Arrested for Online Threat to "Kill All White People" in La Plata, Maryland - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## tango

Take this seriously--- some will believe and follow--


----------



## SOCOM42

Looked at his pic. He has a face that looks like my black labs ass while taking a dump.

No wonder he wanted to die, if he had the stones to go up against force, not the weak.

He will walk because he is of the oppressed minority, deprived of the things of the white privileged ones.


----------



## Urinal Cake

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...lives-matter-watch-out-******.html#post322499


----------



## SOCOM42

tango said:


> take this seriously--- some will believe and follow--


yes, there will be followers.

Mindless followers with IQ's of <85 and hatred of whites.

will be a typical ghetto rat.


----------



## jdjones3109

A man hates the water. He hates it with a passion. He despises water. When he finds himself in the unfortunate position of having fallen into the water, what does he do? Does he fight the water, swinging and flailing his hands about wildly in a futile attempt to get the water away from him? Or does he simply get out of the water moving as far away from the waters edge as possible? In almost all things, the path followed is the one of least resistance. If someone or a group of someones in this country truly despised another race, the easiest thing to do would be to move to a place where there are already fewer people of that race. To attempt anything else would be to invite ones own death or incarceration with absolutely no hope of achieving the intended result. No one in his right mind would try. To worry about it is simply paranoia or cowardliness.


----------



## bigwheel

sideKahr said:


> The host stated that there will be more killings of cops and white people in general by black people, who will kill one by one. "It's open season on killing whites and police officers and probably killing cops period. It's open season. Picking them off. Today we live in a time when the white man will be picked off." the host stated.
> 
> Radio Show Calls For Race War: "It?s About To Go Down, It?s Open Season On Killing White People and Crackers"
> 
> This is going to create a very regrettable situation where people are going to be on a hair trigger when black people are around.
> 
> To quote an old television show, "Be careful out there."


Afraid the regrettable condition has already been created..at least amongst most of the crackers I know. Its a sad situation.


----------



## kickinwing




----------



## Billy Roper

I feel that a race war IS coming, and it will lead to an end of multiracial democracy and the Balkanization of America. You can check out my book 'The Balk' on Amazon or Barnes & Nobles or Books-A-Million, et. al., if you'd like to read more about the subject.


----------



## Denton

There is no doubt there are elements of our population that are looking for a blood bath. I believe it is also the dream of this administration so that it may conduct a total takeover of the nation.

It is our job to not allow that to happen.


----------



## shootbrownelk

sideKahr said:


> The host stated that there will be more killings of cops and white people in general by black people, who will kill one by one. "It's open season on killing whites and police officers and probably killing cops period. It's open season. Picking them off. Today we live in a time when the white man will be picked off." the host stated.
> 
> Radio Show Calls For Race War: "It?s About To Go Down, It?s Open Season On Killing White People and Crackers"
> 
> This is going to create a very regrettable situation where people are going to be on a hair trigger when black people are around.
> 
> To quote an old television show, "Be careful out there."


 Can you imagine if say, Rush Limbaugh said "It's open season on Blacks and Ni**ers" on his radio program? Arrested and jailed and probably off the air for life. Much like Rev. Al Sharpton's crusade to destroy Don Imus's career. Imus had to grovel before Sharpton and was still bounced off the air. Justice in this country is much different today than it was maybe 10 years ago.


----------



## Billy Roper

It would be nice if a peaceful separation might be possible. Many of our Founding Fathers sought ways to achieve one, and after they recognized, finally, that separation was necessary, were understandably slow to accept the necessity of what could not fly, falling. Jefferson wrote about it, something about mankind was generally inclined to suffer abuse while such abuse was sufferable, rather than accept the necessity for change. Most of them eventually came around. The Tories, not so much. That's why we have Canada. The Yugoslavians probably would have preferred things remain civil, too. It wasn't in the cards, though. Our differences are more vast than were theirs.


----------



## jdjones3109

Fortunately, most people don't have a problem living with others regardless of their differences. We occasionally see examples of those who do (there are white extremists and black extremists), but the nation is becoming more tolerant as a whole. The acceptance and normalization of interracial relationships/marriages/children and homosexuality are proof. A race war? Unlikely, the majority in this country would never allow the racists (black or white) to get away with it. A few isolated incidents and an temporary increase in them? Sure. They'll happen and with more frequency simply out of frustration as some people make a futile attempt to resist change, but as time goes on they'll become fewer. It's only been about 50 years since the civil rights movement so give it another generation or two. No one is going to care about race anymore, especially when the world starts going to pot and everyone has bigger fish to fry.

BTW.. If you're wondering where I stand on the issue, it's simple. I don't get involved in it one way or the other. I've got enough to do focusing on me and my family. The way I look at it is pretty simple. I don't like peas so I don't eat them. But I don't waste my time and energy trying to change the mind of or punish people who do. For all I care, everyone else can eat all the peas they want and choke on them if that makes them happy. It doesn't make any difference to me one way or the other.


----------



## Billy Roper

I understand your position, of course. Many, heck, most of the American colonists ever believed that there would, or should, be a revolution against their King, either. Most of them never actively took sides in the fight.


----------

